# D Saaz



## roger mellie (28/2/14)

My favourite hop by a street.

Isn't Trademe a great thing - landed on my doorstep this afternoon.

There will be a SMASH D Saaz pils in due course. I know Saaz is a 'subtle' hop but does anyone see an issue with an 80 iBU SMASH of D Saaz? OG 1.060??





Cheers

RM


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/14)

Mmmm....SAAZ Pale ale


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/2/14)

I did one 100% Pils and 65 IBU Dsaaz. All hops at the last 10 minutes. Turned out really passion fruit but was unballanced. I would probably go Pils,Munich,wheat for a malt bill if I was going to did it again. Get a bit of malt backbone happening.


----------



## Linford (28/2/14)

Excuse my ignorance, but is D Saaz Czech Saaz? Coz I got plenty of Czech.


----------



## RobB (28/2/14)

No, they're very different. D Saaz is the old name for Riwaka. I think it has Saaz in its lineage, but it's a newer, much fruitier hop from New Zealand.


----------



## roger mellie (11/3/14)

Gav80 said:


> I did one 100% Pils and 65 IBU Dsaaz. All hops at the last 10 minutes. Turned out really passion fruit but was unballanced. I would probably go Pils,Munich,wheat for a malt bill if I was going to did it again. Get a bit of malt backbone happening.


Thats really weird - I get Passion Fruit from Galaxy but every D Saaz Late Hop beer I make has stone fruit (especially nectarine)

Think I might follow yours and Stu's advice and do more of an APA.

Will report back.
RM


----------



## DU99 (11/3/14)

i thought it was the other way round D Saaz was changed Riwaka
http://www.nzhops.co.nz/recipes/nzhoptable.html


----------



## spog (11/3/14)

DU99 , that's an interesting chart, thanks.
Cheers.....spog.


----------

